# DIY wipe, clean, and defrag



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 12, 2017)

I got my first PC in 2006, and finally replaced it last Christmas. I've gone from Windows 98 and then XP, gave Vista a brief try, then Win7, 8, 8.1, and am now using Windows 10 with Mozilla Firefox.

All the way up to Win 8, I was able to defrag and organize files myself, and had just learned how to remove registry errors when I got Win10. But I cannot find where I can defrag or otherwise clean the HD and speed up my new computer _myself_ with the Win10 system. 

I've made the assumption that either Windows 10 performs those tasks itself, or those tasks are unnecessary on newer HDs. Does anyone here know if either of those assumptions is correct? Am I not able to perform those tasks myself at all?

Thanks much for any help. (please word responses as though I am a novice. I am.)

Also note; Win10 was part of the deal when I bought the computer new (from Best Buy), and, according to the snippy snarky sales lady, they didn't even sell the Win8 system there. And since this comp never had Win8, I can't "roll back" to it.


----------



## Mike (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Cap'nSacto, in windows 10, go to your start button
and click, then "All Programs", scroll to nearly the bottom
of the list and click "Windows Administrative Tools", all that
you were looking for is in there.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 13, 2017)

Got it. Thanks Mike.


----------

